# SatelliteGuys 921 Review



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As you may know I have let Mark post his 921 review link to SatelliteGuys.US so I would hope I be allowed the same courtesy here.

My 921 review is now online at SatelliteGuys.US the direct link to the review is http://www.satelliteguys.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5082

You might notice a difference in opinion on the way it works between Mark and myself, I believe this to be mainly because I come from a 721 backround (which the 921 is a clone of) and Mark has never touched a 721.

I am also under no NDA's with Dish Network and am not restricted by what bugs I can talk about and which ones I can't, which Mark is.

I am not putting Mark's review down at all, he did a great job, if I would have upgraded to a 510 to a 921 like Mark did I would see a world of difference too. 

I encourage everyone to read both reviews and draw your own conclusions on if a 921 is correct for you.

Happy New Year All!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thought you weren't going to write a review, Scott. 

And, I actually agreed with just about everything you said in your review - you caught something that I didn't and presented some of the problems a little differently than I did.

(Although I do remember you saying that the OTA side wasn't terribly important and that Dish should release it NOW before it's fixed... )


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The OTA bug as it was origionally explained to me by some folks at Dish Network did not sound serious, the made it sound like if a channels PSIP changes you will need to readd that channel again.

That I could live with for a few days.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

That has always been the case with the 6000... I don't even consider it a bug really considering more important other bugs.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

dmodemd said:


> That has always been the case with the 6000... I don't even consider it a bug really considering more important other bugs.


Not on my 6000. When the PSIP for a channel changes, there is a pause of about 5 seconds, and then one of the new subchannels comes up.

I have seen a bug where the channel shows up under the actual UHF channel number rather than the PSIP assigned one after an automatic remapping, but that doesn't affect useability.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Heh, on mine there would be a pause of 5 seconds and then it would drop it from the list! I guess it depends on what in the stream changed?


----------

